
‘The Matrix 4’ Is Happening, Complete with Keanu Reeves - evo_9
https://www.indiewire.com/2019/08/the-matrix-4-keanu-reeves-carrie-anne-moss-wachowski-1202167464/
======
elisharobinson
I would love a plot focused on post war scenario in which neo has merged with
the AI and peace rains. But there is a human/machine sect which is hell bent
on starting another war. Or the plot could focus on neo breaking the matrix
beneath the matrix addressing the weak plot explanation of human batteries in
matrix 123. Or the plot could run focus on neo 1 and how the whole cycle of
killing of humans every few hundred years even started.

Honestly this is awesome, i just hope that keanu is still up for it. He does
not look the same as he did 15 years ago.

------
octosphere
I thought the ending of the third movie was conclusive enough. I dread to
think the machines changed their mind and now Neo has to fight another war.
Also: In fairness if AI hasn't conquered space yet, then it's not sufficiently
strong AI. The fourth edition should be set in space...

